# Pike Island Pool - 5/1



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Sorry for the late report. Legendaryyaj and I hit the big river on Saturday. According to NOAA, the river dropped from 14.6' to 14' while we were out there, and current was 1.0 mph (wish they measured current as often as water level).

We went back and forth between catfishing and casting the banks for smallies. Would have liked to have stuck with catfishing more since that bite seemed more reliable, but an upriver wind made boat position unstable, even tailing a drift sock. We did a lot of moving around, as each spot seemed only good for two or three bites/fish. Anywho, we fished from 9am to 1am and caught 13 flatheads (biggest was 28 lbs), 4 channels, and 3 dinky smallmouth. Cut shad and spinnerbaits are what we got them on.

Good fishing with you Vince. Anytime you got the shad, I got the boat.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Switch over to tubes and shadraps and you will catch alot more smallmouth. I used to fish alot of bass tournaments on the Ohio and me and my buddy won quite a few with just those 2 baits. You may have to search around for the right color but they will produce alot more smallies, largemouth and spots. Goodluck!


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Figures, two lures that I just don't use very much, no confidence in my technique. Guess I'll have to force myself to use them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's the pic of the big one:










Thanks for takin me down Cory. Its always good fishing with ya and I want to do it again and hit up the creek mouths. Havent got into some wipers in a long time. I have no problem gettin shad so let me know when!


----------



## Engineered_2Fish (Apr 9, 2010)

eyecatcher,
Ever fish near the Pomeroy area for smallies on the river. Have never fished the ohio for smalleis and would love to start


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

nice catch guys. you guys got room for one more...haha


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice job guys


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

cory,that fish got my name on it??????


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Nah, looked a bit like you though, very husky.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hears ya!!!


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Engineered_2Fish said:


> eyecatcher,
> Ever fish near the Pomeroy area for smallies on the river. Have never fished the ohio for smalleis and would love to start


No i haven't buddy...i don't get 2 do much more fishin the rest of the year. I am in Salt Lake City working so i won't get the opportunity to try till next year. Is it good ? Would love to try it in the spring or fall.


----------

